# Red eyed cinnamon?



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I've posted pix of argente meeces that were way too bright orange, and now I show you this:

Red eyed cinnamon maybe?
http://img210.imageshack.us/img210
/3412/mooskies007.jpg


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Just looks like a pink eyed RY to me.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

It looks like you can see by the ear where it looks ticked. Could you ruffle the fur for another photo, to show off that color? moustress's fawns are never that mealy.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

He's dark blue at the root; probably just an extremely dark argente. He's quite definitely ticked. I'll get a pic of the undercolor tonight.


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

According to FinnMouse, a PE cinnamon would have a champagne undercolor.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Could he be an undermarked brindle?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

No. No brindle in this line. Ticked. I wonder if this is the extreme gene popping up and making it this dark. I had a pair of extreme blacks many, many moons ago, and had an accidental litter off the champagne tan it was shipped with (I still grind my teeth over the breeder who put an extremely pregnant doe who started to give birth before the package was sealed on an airplane for 
shipment, along with a couple of big bucks; lost the whole litter, and had a litter off the extreme black and her three weeks later).

So if this boy is A/a^e...as I understand it, the extreme gene doesn't just affect black...

I have mused over the possibility of breeding to a decent conventional black to see what happens.

I'll get another pic tonight to show the dark undercolor.

I'm glad you guys indulge me in discussing all the oddities that occur in my mousery.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I've never quite understood what ae is supposed to do, exactly. Some places, it says that ae turns the tan hairs white, while others say that it would turn a red mouse either darker red OR sooty. So, either it would turn your mouse white, OR it would be a gorgeous dark red, OR it would be a sooty sabley red. :x Anyone ever found a more scientific explanation of what this might do.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, if that's what it is...I tyhink more and more I need to try a test pairing, but I'm not sure I have a black doe who is young enough. Going to have go over my records...Kama and Sutra should have produced one that is just barely 8 mo old, I think...


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> He's dark blue at the root; probably just an extremely dark argente. He's quite definitely ticked.


He is a dark argente, I've seen many of this colour over the years. It's very striking with the white, he's an attractive mouse 

We all know I don't believe in the existance of 'ae' within the fancy, but I was told by a couple of people on my thread debating this matter that you need two 'ae' genes for it to have a visible effect, therefore A/ae wouldn't look any different. Also, 'ae' supposedly turns red hairs white, so logically red pigment of any kind would be washed out, not strengthened. Which is all irrelevent information, since it doesn't exist


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, Sarah. I still think it might be ae, and since there's disagreement over it's existence, I am being consistent with my beliefs about transgenic tricolors in believing that it exists and that I have it in my mousery. 

:lol: It's not nearly as flaky as telling you I have a unicorn in my basement and a gryphon chained up by the front door.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Mod Note: I have moved the posts discussing extreme black into their own thread as we had gone waaay off topic. Sorry moustress!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Pic


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

A red eyed cinnamon would be lighter in colour, not darker. I think it's just a very rich argente. 

I didn't realize it had the undercoat, when i first said it was ry.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, that's what Sarah said, as well.

I could have looked it up on Finnmouse, but I revel in my laziness. :roll:


----------

